# Where to fish around nelsonville?



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am a new student at Hocking College and am really rather new to the area. Im spoiled back in southwestern ohio where I know most of the lakes pretty well...and have no idea down here. I fish mainly for largemouth never fished a river except once and all my fishing will be done by walking the bank...any suggestions to whats good around here any info would be great. Thanks G3


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey G3, anywhere on the river that holds deep water and slow current will hold some decent smallies, I go to OU and if you fish the stretch from Stimson Ave. Bridge to White's Mill you are gauranteed some fish. You will catch all kinds of species. Last year I caught flathead, smallies, sauger, saugeye, a gar, white bass, large mouth and crappie out of this river. It holds an incredible amount of fish. I would just throwing smaller lures like rooster tails, grubs, tubes, shallow running crank baits and even tiny 1/4 oz spinner baits...the river fluctuates between rains, right now it's pretty low, but you can still find some decent holes. Clear Creek is supposed to be stocked sometime this fall with brown trout, it's the road where the sunoco is on 33. I'll be headin up there as soon as i find out when.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

theres an old gravel pit right beside the school i fished when i was a kid that had some monster bass and pumpkinseed sunfish in it but i dont know if your allowed to fish there or not i fished it when they was still digging sand out of it i just live out the road from there the river is full of nice smallmouth


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the gravel pit is great but it will get you in trouble, killer for big crappie if you can find and reach them, and clear creek is stocked but I beg people not to fish worms and that they release the trout because first off you wont catch any keepers, and second you could catch the 5in stockers on a cigarette but for the first week but then they get really tough..I wonder why, oh yeah lots of people try and catch them. if you like largemouth, snowden is in my opinion one of the best bass lakes in ohio but also one of the most difficult to fish, try sight fishing, stand on top of the hill and spot them then go catch them, burr oak is good, rose has some big fish..good luck lol. just go throw a black buzzbait in the hocking, or a zara spook, fish fast you will catch somthing. there are some ponds scattered through wayne national, they have fish, some big fish, not my favorite places to fish but they will take buzzbaits, sluggos, frogs, and jigs, its tight fishing and all that. unfortunatly its not the fishing back here, I was kinda bumbed by it when I got out there, get used to fishing the river, and if you want to break some rods try racine for hybrids.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for all the info its greatly appreciated. it seems like i will have to try out river fishin then...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

riverKing said:


> the gravel pit is great but it will get you in trouble, killer for big crappie if you can find and reach them, and clear creek is stocked but I beg people not to fish worms and that they release the trout because first off you wont catch any keepers, and second you could catch the 5in stockers on a cigarette but for the first week but then they get really tough..I wonder why, oh yeah lots of people try and catch them. if you like largemouth, snowden is in my opinion one of the best bass lakes in ohio but also one of the most difficult to fish, try sight fishing, stand on top of the hill and spot them then go catch them, burr oak is good, rose has some big fish..good luck lol. just go throw a black buzzbait in the hocking, or a zara spook, fish fast you will catch somthing. there are some ponds scattered through wayne national, they have fish, some big fish, not my favorite places to fish but they will take buzzbaits, sluggos, frogs, and jigs, its tight fishing and all that. unfortunatly its not the fishing back here, I was kinda bumbed by it when I got out there, get used to fishing the river, and if you want to break some rods try racine for hybrids.


so your not allowed to fish the gravel pit now i fished there before the school bought it ive always wondered if they allowed fishing or not


----------

